# Any knife collectors ?



## Daniel (25/11/14)

One of my other hobbies (and an endless pit) is knives , specifically custom local knives  we have some amazing makers that make top class custom knives. If anyone is interested I can hook you up  not a sales pitch please just a passion for anything locally made.

Started on the productions like Spyderco , Benchmade , CRKT but it is all relative as with vaping mods as well it seems LOL

Below is a pic of my modest collection (starting from left) :

Top : Benchmade 940 & BM 710 (the classic)

Middle : Spyderco Military S90V CF (keeper) , Spyderco PM2 with custom scales , Spyderco Delica , JD Ellis Slipjoint wharncliff , Spyderco Atlantic Salt (great for fishing trips the H1 steel does not rust) , Spyderco Sage 1 CF , Jason Guthrie #2 prototype Ranger

Bottom : CRKT Hi-Jinx (Ken Onion design , CRKT's first attempt at a more higher end mid-tech) , Three Sisters Forge Beast (my hard use little beast).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (25/11/14)

CRKT are awesome blades

It took me a year and a half to find an s-blade butterfly and finally found one in DBN


----------



## Twisper (25/11/14)

My hobby is knifemaking......but I am 5 months behind on orders, only make about five a month, all I get time for.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (25/11/14)

Twisper said:


> My hobby is knifemaking......but I am 5 months behind on orders, only make about five a month, all I get time for.



If you dont mind could you PM some pics of your blades?

What has been the most challenging blade you have made thus far?


----------



## Twisper (25/11/14)

Hi @BhavZ, most challenging was a sword I made for a German customer. Nowadays I only make folding knives, love the challenge, linerlock and lockback, sometimes the occasional hunting knive.

Below are a few pics, sorry for the quality.

Regards..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## BhavZ (25/11/14)

Twisper said:


> Hi @BhavZ, most challenging was a sword I made for a German customer. Nowadays I only make folding knifes, love the challenge, linerlock and lockback, sometimes the occasional hunting knife.
> 
> Below are a few pics, sorry for the quality.
> 
> ...





Those are gorgeous man, I was drooling all over my keyboard now.

You have a true gift!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (25/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Those are gorgeous man, I was drooling all over my keyboard now.
> 
> You have a true gift!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Daniel (25/11/14)

@Twisper wow really amazing work I presume you on our local knife forum? 

Forgot to add a recent acquisition Clyde Challenor MKII the perfect EDC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (25/11/14)

Daniel said:


> @Twisper wow really amazing work I presume you on our local knife forum?
> 
> Forgot to add a recent acquisition Clyde Challenor MKII the perfect EDC



Thx, no I am not, have'nt had time yet.

Regards..


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

Twisper said:


> My hobby is knifemaking......but I am 5 months behind on orders, only make about five a month, all I get time for.



Awesome @Twisper may e you could show us some of your work


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

Twisper said:


> Hi @BhavZ, most challenging was a sword I made for a German customer. Nowadays I only make folding knives, love the challenge, linerlock and lockback, sometimes the occasional hunting knive.
> 
> Below are a few pics, sorry for the quality.
> 
> ...


Apologies mate didn't read all the way down. You have some excellent skills. Awesome craftsmanship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (25/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Apologies mate didn't read all the way down. You have some excellent skills. Awesome craftsmanship.



Thx @Marzuq, really appreciate your nice comments.


----------



## Skobbejak (25/11/14)

Just moved into new place, will send photos once i find the rest..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak (25/11/14)

The bottom 4 i tried making myself, out of "staalvyle" and "karveer",lol


----------



## Skobbejak (25/11/14)

And this one i got hold of stainless


----------



## Daniel (25/11/14)

@Skobbejak nice! good to see they are being used , like the the Crocodile Dundee bowie "You call THAt a knife ?? THIS is a knife" LOL


----------



## Skobbejak (25/11/14)

Isnt this just beaut?? 
Handmade, the wife bought me this baby...!


----------



## Skobbejak (25/11/14)

Daniel said:


> @Skobbejak nice! good to see they are being used , like the the Crocodile Dundee bowie "You call THAt a knife ?? THIS is a knife" LOL


Its all rust bud. I left them in the garage.... My bad!


----------



## Daniel (25/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Its all rust bud. I left them in the garage.... My bad!



Get yourself some Lano Guard , works a charm .... I coat all my blades I store in the safe with it ....

Love the Dama pattern on the hunter ....


----------



## Skobbejak (25/11/14)

Lol, just to bring thins into perspective...


----------



## Skobbejak (25/11/14)

Full bread and iphone6+


----------



## Skobbejak (25/11/14)

I was bored....lol


----------



## Skobbejak (25/11/14)

Daniel said:


> Get yourself some Lano Guard , works a charm .... I coat all my blades I store in the safe with it ....
> 
> Love the Dama pattern on the hunter ....


Its a damascus blade, from Kappetijn Knives.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/14)

I have a whackload of kitchen knives does that count  lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

Twisper said:


> Thx @Marzuq, really appreciate your nice comments.


I may want to order one from you too. I'm that impressed


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (25/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Lol, just to bring thins into perspective...


Ahem ! ... Dafuq ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Daniel (26/11/14)

Here are some local makers I support (just a disclaimer , I am by no means affiliated with any of these makers , I just love their work and my passion for knives compels me to share this with the world  ) 

Jason Guthrie http://instagram.com/jg_custom - new maker , his Ranger range has reached almost a 100 orders so his books are almost full  I was lucky enough to be part of the Ranger's inception with some QC and ideas around form , also own #2 first ever proto in the 'wild' so to speak , he has refined these knives to perfection.

Clyde Channelor http://instagram.com/clydechallenor - also fairly new maker , his MKII IMO is the best EDC I hav owned to date , simply amazing little knife.

Andre Villiers http://instagram.com/advtactical - kind of stumbled across him , saw his work on an US blade forum and HEY he is a local maker , ok he does not cater for the local market that much but if you looking for an awesome overbuilt TANK this is the guy  

Last but not least Gareth Bull http://instagram.com/garethbullknives - good friend and one of the best SA makers I know , my Shamwari should arrive end of Nov so stoked , this will probably become my sole EDC if I decide to sell all my knives (to buy vape gear probably LOL).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (26/11/14)

oh dear, why did i see this thread. internet causes knife buying! you see, you want! ...What to do. :-/ i have stayed away from the knife forum for years.
hey, i don't have decent photos,but i have a couple of good knives i will probably get to selling...sometime, before i eventually move. A small Kiku Matsuda, genuine Japanese...traditional Japanese maker...a nice Spyderco Fred Perrin, fixed blade. And the awesome ZT0300.
Also, my favourite, a Spyderco Rescue Clipit, and a Sod Buster.
And a PJ Tomes hunter, neat little knife, by an old-school American knifemaker.

The Kiku knife i have is very similar to this...


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/20)

Leaving Russia tomorrow! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/20)

Ive always wanted an acid edged Damascus camping knife. But its way out of my price range

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ive always wanted an acid edged Damascus camping knife. But its way out of my price range



I'm not a fan of Damascus and those other fancy metals... and they cost a fortune... nothing beats shiny steel for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (23/12/20)

My brother started making knives. I don't have pictures yet. The ones I've seen are a bit wonky still, but he's just starting now and teaching himself. Will post pics when he has the courage to send me some...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Angelskeeper (13/6/21)

So I decided to take a pic of some of my collection.... as it has been said before, "knife collecting is an endless pit.."

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/21)

My Biltong knife!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (13/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Biltong knife!
> View attachment 232100


Nice matchy matchy going on there!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (16/6/21)

I read "Any wife collectors" and went: "I know a few guys like that. My brother is one of them". He's married for the third time now. Only then did I realize it's "knife" and not "wife" lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (16/6/21)

zadiac said:


> I read "Any wife collectors" and went: "I know a few guys like that. My brother is one of them". He's married for the third time now. Only then did I realize it's "knife" and not "wife" lol


Brave man your brother!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (16/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Brave man your brother!



It seems there's a fine line between brave and stupid...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Munro31 (16/6/21)

zadiac said:


> It seems there's a fine line between brave and stupid...


Truth like this is seldom spoken!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

